# Anyone want a Titan 840 sprayer



## Bcrev229 (Sep 26, 2018)

I've been viewing this site for a few years now, but never actually registered. Now that I joined to actually post something - my Titan 840 Impact airless paint sprayer - I realize I need to have 20 posts before I can do so? Well here's post #1. If anyone is interested I would be happy to get you more pics and any other info you may want about it! 

Here's some info:

I purchased this Titan 840 Impact airless paint sprayer, and used it for 2 years. I mainly did residential repaints, so it was often on the sidelines unless it was an exterior. I live in Wisconsin where we only get to do exterior projects for 6 months out of the year, so that alone gives you an idea on how much life this sprayer has left in it. Anyone who is upgrading from a 440 or similar size sprayer will fall in love. This machine is extremely quiet since the pump barely has to kick on unless you are using 2 guns at once. The extra power really helps the gun from gumming up as often and losing time in similar situations. 

- Retail Price = $3,359.99
- Titan 840 airless paint sprayer
- Residential/Commercial
- 2 gun capability for larger jobs
- Gun/hose included
- New tip included


$1300 takes it! Feel free to text Brandon at (920)784-9633, and leave voicemail if I do not answer phone call.


----------

